# A story idea.



## Royn (Nov 27, 2016)

Furry keeps turning Human periodically, pick a reason.  Could be stress, could be love, could be anger, could be full moon.  Furry tries to "Integrate" Human part for harmony, but is made hard for it by others who are not furs, they keep telling "Just be Human like the rest of us" When Furry knows better.  Bottom line, rather like a reverse werewolf/jekyll and Hyde story, slathered in social strife and identity crisis.  Do stories like this exist already?  If not, why??  It could be a stellar Furry tale!


----------



## Alpine (Nov 27, 2016)

Sounds like a solid idea if you were planning on writing it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes and no. The only prominent story that revolves around racism with furries and humans is Two Kinds


----------

